# some more fun.



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

after bench flashing.








*original.bin*








*test.bin*


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: some more fun. (reflected)*

I've noticed that all of your posts are just trying to show off with something.
Most of them are just screen shots of useless crap just taking up the bandwidth.
taken from some of your other post .

_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_
like this map ?








or maybe youre talking about this one?























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by reflected at 10:13 PM 10-11-2008_


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: some more fun. (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_I've noticed that all of your posts are just trying to show off with something.
Most of them are just screen shots of useless crap just taking up the bandwidth.
taken from some of your other post .


cool man, and what have u done? what else is this forum for?


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: some more fun. (AudiA4_18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiA4_18T* »_
cool man, and what have u done? what else is this forum for?

Please explain how is this helpful in any way.... Might as well post a picture of his car...


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: some more fun. (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_
Please explain how is this helpful in any way.... Might as well post a picture of his car...








..........


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: some more fun. (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_
Please explain how is this helpful in any way.... Might as well post a picture of his car...


A picture of his car wouldn't do much lol... Youd be like wtf? Sorry Ian lol
Anyway, Im sorry that you don't think learning how to get into each module and change maps to suit a file that works for your car isn't good.







Maybe I'm the only one


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: some more fun. (AudiA4_18T)*

the messed up thing is that no one asks questions. maybe if they asked questions theyd get some answers.







everyone just blah blah's instead. and then thinks the "secret" leaving the map sensor open in the engine bay.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: some more fun. (reflected)*

So what are the tricks then? How do you download the bin from the ECU, how are you disassembling it? How are you dealing with the checksums? How do you know where to make the modifications?
That enough questions?







I want to get rid of the ign open circuit code on my B5 without buying ANOTHER ignition module


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: some more fun. (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_So what are the tricks then? How do you download the bin from the ECU, how are you disassembling it? How are you dealing with the checksums? How do you know where to make the modifications?

no tricks. galletto. winols. winols. search, read, google translate, and guess.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: some more fun. (reflected)*

For someone so into sharing, you're pretty good at half stories


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: some more fun. (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_
no tricks. galletto. winols. winols. search, read, google translate, and guess.

or kwp2000 with me7 patch. 
If you can get your hands on damos. People don't like to talk about these. Basically they are the descriptors for address locations. Mostly in German or I should say Bosch language.
I couldn't find specific one for my R32 me7.1 but found something very similar for audi me7.1. Comparing them side by side in WinOls I was able to find around 100 maps out of 2000 or more.







Google translating technical german comes up with some funny shi#.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: some more fun. (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_or kwp2000 with me7 patch. 
If you can get your hands on damos. People don't like to talk about these. Basically they are the descriptors for address locations. Mostly in German or I should say Bosch language.
I couldn't find specific one for my R32 me7.1 but found something very similar for audi me7.1. Comparing them side by side in WinOls I was able to find around 100 maps out of 2000 or more.







Google translating technical german comes up with some funny shi#.

yea, i saw that kwp app as well. but this galetto seems to work without a hitch. boot mode though.








and i know damos. i have a few of those. but like you, none for my specific ecu type. i had to use files close to mine and then search around for the same sort of hex pattern. i have a few maps id'd.








and yes, google gets quite confused sometimes.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: some more fun. (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_For someone so into sharing, you're pretty good at half stories









want more? ask more. i answered your questions.








if you are really interested in learning then you will read and search. the information is out there. scattered from place to place.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: some more fun. (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_
want more? ask more. i answered your questions.








if you are really interested in learning then you will read and search. the information is out there. scattered from place to place.

Whats the ecu no you're working on?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: some more fun. (reflected)*

Haha.. I gotta get one of these Gilletto things. I'm still in prom reading and burning mode. 
Do you bother disassembling the code or just using WinOLS to 'find' the maps? With all the garbage in these ECU's how do you tell what's what?
I have a decent amount of experience with the OBD1 stuff, but it's 8 bit, and I know the processor/assembly for them. This stuff is strange to me


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: some more fun. (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_
Whats the ecu no you're working on?

4b0 906 018p/0261206537


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: some more fun. (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Haha.. I gotta get one of these Gilletto things. I'm still in prom reading and burning mode. 
Do you bother disassembling the code or just using WinOLS to 'find' the maps? With all the garbage in these ECU's how do you tell what's what?
I have a decent amount of experience with the OBD1 stuff, but it's 8 bit, and I know the processor/assembly for them. This stuff is strange to me









id like to pick up a willem. to be able to do me3 stuff. and just as a backup/practice on.
the galetto seems to work well. and is pennies ($60







) right before left home a few hours ago i flashed an ecu. something went wrong somewhere along the line because i had no cel and vagcom would only show the part # on the screen. it was like the ecu never fully booted. i think that was a winols problem. and not a flash cable problem. i say that because me and winols was having issues last night.








no. i dont disassemble. i dont know asm. or any programming for that matter. i can disassemble it. andy whittaker sent me his ida/me7 plugin. very neat and packed with information. but i dont know what im looking at when i do break it down in ida.







but to answer your question, im just using winols to do all editing. and about the maps, im still learning how to id them. i have a 512kb aph engine code damos (in german







) ive id'd some by google translating, finding those maps in the aph file, and then searching for basically the same pattern of hex in my file. it works, sometimes. i found a few last night due to a very small map pack someone sent me. i gained 3 maps from it. one being maf scaling ! kg/h vs volts.







i found what i believe to be the "injector constant" from translating and just poking around in my file. it drastically affects the way the ecu does fueling. which was good for me because im running 1kcc low z injectors.







and my fuel trims before were horrible with my old "tune".


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: some more fun. (reflected)*

got my winols issue fixed. seemed to be a checksum dll issue when i upgraded. even though it said all chks ok, all chks werent ok.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: some more fun. (reflected)*

That's all good to know. Do you have the full version of WinOLS or just the demo? I used the demo a good bit for the map features when I was playing with ME2.9. Though it's WAY easier to just use standalone!
I don't know how you manage without disassembly but I guess if I didn't know the asm I wouldn't have a choice either. Do you know what processor ME7 uses?
You ever stumble across any of the info on the S4 in your travels?


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: some more fun. (need_a_VR6)*

c167cr_sr
lots of s4 stuff.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: some more fun. (reflected)*

Thanks gotta find time for searching.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: some more fun. (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_
i found a few last night due to a very small map pack someone sent me. i gained 3 maps from it. one being maf scaling ! kg/h vs volts.







i found what i believe to be the "injector constant" from translating and just poking around in my file. it drastically affects the way the ecu does fueling. which was good for me because im running 1kcc low z injectors.







and my fuel trims before were horrible with my old "tune".

Is your maf scaling map MLHFM at $07FB0 or $14936 ?


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: some more fun. (RedDevil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedDevil* »_
Is your maf scaling map MLHFM at $07FB0 or $14936 ?

10d8a. my maps dont start until ~10000. all data before that is just code i think. my dtc table is in the 14xxx range though.







"maf correction" is right at the beginning of the 15xxx range. its funny because ecm2001 labels that as some sort of lambda map. ive always heard ecm2001 is junk. it also only shows 2 of the 4 ignition maps.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: some more fun. (need_a_VR6)*

served it purpose.


_Modified by reflected at 9:38 AM 11-1-2008_


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: some more fun. (reflected)*


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: some more fun. (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_


















No wonder why this thread is called "some more fun"


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: some more fun. (RedDevil)*

i was bored.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: some more fun. (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_
here you go chief. http://nyet.org/cars/files/


WOW


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: some more fun. (need_a_VR6)*

youre welcome.


----------



## OcelotPotPie (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: some more fun. (reflected)*

And by "you're welcome" you mean "Thank the man whose site I just linked to, because he's done the work to put that information online."


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: some more fun. (OcelotPotPie)*

i wasnt taking credit for it. some of it has been very useful.


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: some more fun. (OcelotPotPie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OcelotPotPie* »_And by "you're welcome" you mean "Thank the man whose site I just linked to, because he's done the work to put that information online."

It didn't even sound like he was taking the credit for anyting.
Just showed everyone where he found some of the useful tools.


----------



## leftychang (Mar 9, 2007)

*hello world*

hey i usually hang out on audiworld (handle: DxC) but I saw this thread and I think its awesome that people are learning ME7
can you send me the ida/me7 plugin you have please?


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: some more fun. (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_the messed up thing is that no one asks questions. maybe if they asked questions theyd get some answers. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerofile/5998/halloween_pumpkin3.gif" BORDER="0"> everyone just blah blah's instead. and then thinks the "secret" leaving the map sensor open in the engine bay.









I ask questions... then I get bombarded with IM's about how awesome you are. No answers.


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: some more fun. (kaipyroami)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3692819


----------



## bazoldskoolmk2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: some more fun. (reflected)*

how many pins is that- 35


----------



## bazoldskoolmk2 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: some more fun. (stjacket)*

i really think that all you need is to know which pins to cross, 
and either with a test lamp(haha) or vagcom(whatisthat)
and of course a list of fault codes
which i am tryin to find
maybe german ebay or google translate is the answer
i did german at school
beerfest lederhosen frankfurters


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

bump... anyone still on this stuff? I'm in need for 2.7T stuff if anyone wants to share


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (NOTORIOUS VR)*

what you need ?


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_what you need ?

I was in need of a DAMOS for the 2.7T, but I believe I have it from that link you posted on page 1. I just didn't realize it.
Now I need to find a program to correct the checksums







and then it's off to try tuning (or at least understanding whats going on in the maps). I will update here once I figure out more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Let's try to keep this alive, people should be able to tune their own damn cars IMO


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (NOTORIOUS VR)*

google winols1226.rar. im sure you can find something to help with the checksums.


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (reflected)*

great stuff,still trying to get a grasp on it though.








I am assuming your using andywhits program ? do you mod the maps in Winols demo and then fix the check sums with his program or will his do the mapping too?


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*

i used winols for everything. chksums and all.


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

BUMP! sooooo.... after reinstalling my laptop to XP the programs work much better








Now that I've actually had the chance to play around, I've quickly learned that the file that I first thought was a .damos for the M-box ECU (2.7T) isn't really one. It is however a definition file for Tuner Pro it seems. 
So now the question is... Tune/modify a file in TunerPro and then try to correct the checksum through WinOLS? Seems to be the best possible solution so far (for my ECU type anyway). Or keep looking for a damos that will work with WinOLS and do everything from there?
Anyone have some input?
Also there was someone I was IMing with about this stuff a while back, but I don't remember who. If you remember me, IM me back lol..


----------

